# How Much Do I charge to Teach A Workshop?



## kane007 (May 27, 2005)

About 4 days ago, I got an email to give a day rate for teaching a fashion photography workshop. 

The workshop will be in the Virgin Islands (St. Barths) for 1 week with about 15 students to enroll. The person organizing it wants me to put together assignments,bring and use my gear,and shoot demonstrations with models on location and in studio settings.

I've never quoted a price for this and was wondering if anyone out there in the Fourm community had...

HELP!


----------



## KevinR (May 27, 2005)

Congrats on the offer and welcome to the forum.

If you are shooting now. What would you charge a client? Is expenses paid plus your day rate or that has to cover expenses? How many hours are you expected to work per day?

Just some considerations.


----------



## steve817 (May 27, 2005)

How did these folks find you. There are alot of scams targeting photographers right now approach this one with caution.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 27, 2005)

Standard lecturers rates in the UK for teaching Photography is UK£110 per day - or around there.
Then you've got to get models - and then there is your equipment. And you need to allow for prep time... Cost it all out.
I'd try asking around UK£800 with the model(s) extra.
If they've got 15 students - how much are they each paying?


----------

